# How to make bubble hash



## notthecops (Apr 1, 2005)

*OK, I was gonna type up this long set of instruction on how to make bubble hash, then I found this site, and thought it'd just be easier to link you their!! lol
http://www.bubblebag.com/instructions/​*​​​


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 2, 2005)

The Bubble man. Yes, he has a great system. Only he sells the stuff for a lot of $$.

NTC, did you tell us you can make them yourself? Could you expand on that?

Would be nice to know how you can make your own cheap.


----------



## notthecops (Apr 2, 2005)

I buy mine at a local store, I forget how much they cost, but I know their cheaper than that site. I think I paid $180CDN for a 3 bag set two years ago.
If you want to make your own, go to a T-shirt making store (or something similar), and ask them to sell you some 'silk screen'. If they have different qualities, buy a few different ones. That's basically the bottom of the bubble bags, just 3 different sized silk screens. It works, but the bags work better.

I'm gonna hold a contest for one of mine though, so hang in their MP!! 
I just gotta think of something for the contest...........


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 2, 2005)

Ok, thanks for the explaining.

Should I add a contest forum?


----------



## notthecops (Apr 2, 2005)

Well.......probably not.  Unless your planning on having some sontests too.  But I only got this to auction for now....


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 3, 2005)

well, it's a good idea, maybe we can get some sponsors to give away seeds.


----------

